# Herf in Boston Mass !!!!



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got this email -

Join us on Tuesday night 11/15 for an awesome Beer & Cigar Dinner with Stone Brewery - $55/pp or 2 tix for $100 includes 2 hearty pints of award-winning Stone beer, paired with a special cigar, and a full dinner buffet from Something Savory and desserts from the nearby North End. Also special pricing on select cigars from our walk-in humidor for beer dinner guests, raffle/prizes, and great music / ambiance in our "living room" style lounge of leather chairs & couches with floor to ceiling windows and views of Faneuil Hall, the Custom House, & The North End. Reservations required - email Liz at [email protected] or phone 617.697.3011 now to reserve your spot!

Looks and sounds great. Churchills is a real nice place..


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Desserts from the North End, yummy!


----------

